# Malibu stealth 12?



## Vulcan Rider (Apr 16, 2013)

I've been looking at the Malibu Stealth 12. Wanted to know if anyone has had any experience with them. How well do they track, how stable are they? Any info on them would be much appreciated.


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Very stable but tracks like a truck. Has a great carrying capacity.


----------



## grgrobards (Nov 15, 2011)

I have the 14 and couldn't be happier. Do be aware that the hatches take on some water, but not a lot unless you are in really rough seas or you leave them exposed in the rain. I keep a small sand bucket in the hull so I can bail it out when needed. Most days on the water it takes on just a couple oz. That said it is a well thought out and stable design.

Greg


----------



## Stealthbobber06 (Mar 22, 2010)

I have had the stealth 12 for a few months now and love it.....very stable.....tracks well....catches fish!


----------



## ragsfisher (Oct 7, 2012)

i have a stealth 14 and love it. tracks really well. very stable. hard to turn unless u add a rudder, then it turns well. not real fast but im not looking for speed. mine has the x wing console and it really is nice in that the rods are easy to get to and the fish finder is high and right in front of me. love all the storage. mine is new and does not take on much water unless its insane rough. all in all a great yak. btw im buying the trolling motor for it and will be selling rudder cheap


----------



## Hobart (Nov 27, 2012)

ragsfisher said:


> i have a stealth 14 and love it. tracks really well. very stable. hard to turn unless u add a rudder, then it turns well. not real fast but im not looking for speed. mine has the x wing console and it really is nice in that the rods are easy to get to and the fish finder is high and right in front of me. love all the storage. mine is new and does not take on much water unless its insane rough. all in all a great yak. btw im buying the trolling motor for it and will be selling rudder cheap



You got that trolling motor yet? We need to hook up and try to sleigh some reds!


----------



## Tom044 (Mar 20, 2013)

ragsfisher if you are selling your rudder give me a shout I bought a 14 stealth and need a rudder.


----------

